# HR 621 still moving?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

As of 2/10/2017 HR621 was referred to the subcommittee of Federal lands? Is the bill dead or not? Or does it just take a while to kill it?

Here's the bill;
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-bill/621


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

According to someone who Cameron Hanes messaged, this bill is still alive and can be moved through congress. Chaffetz could try and withdraw the bill but once introduced it was owned by the house and if Rob Bishop did not want to kill the bill he didn't have to. It has been moved to the subcommittee on federal lands and can keep moving and is still active if it is called up. This is according to someone Hanes talked to who works in DC so it seems to be a fairly good source. If this is true Chaffetz basically lied to sportsmen, and Rob Bishop didn't listen to Chaffetz withdrawal of this bill. Anyone ready to make them lose their job people of their districts? Probably not.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

At his town hall meeting last week he specifically asked the crowd if we appreciated him pulling 621 (what a swell guy, huh?) when he was taking heat over the public lands issue. If he is still trying to push this through on the down low he is incredibly dishonorable.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> At his town hall meeting last week he specifically asked the crowd if we appreciated him pulling 621 (what a swell guy, huh?) when he was taking heat over the public lands issue. If he is still trying to push this through on the down low he is incredibly dishonorable.


He may not be the one pushing it but he lied when he said he was withdrawing it or killing it. It moved to another subcommittee last Friday and is not dead. If the chair of the house subcommittee on federal lands wants to call this bill up it can still be passed through congress. Chaffetz lied saying this bill is dead, and he has lied several times. It made movement a day after his town hall. I find t appalling he specifically brought this up at his meeting and said it was withdrawn then a day later it gets referred to a new committee.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> He may not be the one pushing it but he lied when he said he was withdrawing it or killing it. It moved to another subcommittee last Friday and is not dead. If the chair of the house subcommittee on federal lands wants to call this bill up it can still be passed through congress. Chaffetz lied saying this bill is dead, and he has lied several times. It made movement a day after his town hall. I find t appalling he specifically brought this up at his meeting and said it was withdrawn then a day later it gets referred to a new committee.


Chaffetz and pals are such useless piles. What disingenuous slime.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Chaffetz and pals are such useless piles. What disingenuous slime.


That's how it appears at least. Chaffetz did write a letter disapproving of his bill but the letter was to Rob Bishop and Friday it was moved from that committee to a different one. I don't see why it would move from his committee to a different one if Rob Bishop approved of it being dead.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

John Bair just posted on Cam Hanes's post that while the bill is still technically in the system that it is dead. I don't know though. I think we need to watch this and all his other land grabbing BS relentlessly.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> John Bair just posted on Cam Hanes's post that while the bill is still technically in the system that it is dead. I don't know though. I think we need to watch this and all his other land grabbing BS relentlessly.


Thanks for the heads up. Yes it does warrant watching. If it's still in the system and just "technically dead" then it's still has a remote chance of being revived. Let's hope it doesn't go anywhere except to the garbage can at this point.


----------

